# Dr. Alice Roberts Watch



## ernestolynch (Sep 7, 2010)

On Coast just now, BBC2, about 7:30, looking at WWII radar stuff. Wearing a purple (burgundy?) windcheater. Dunno about underwear, possibly none.


----------



## teccuk (Sep 7, 2010)

You mean i'm not the only one with a Dr Alice Roberts obsession!? Praise be!


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 7, 2010)

Jesus, how sickening. I actually admire someone lynch does


----------



## ernestolynch (Sep 7, 2010)

I think she'd have got a bit sweaty in that wet-weather gear, so probably had a shower soon after the shoot, scrubbed herself *in the nip*.


----------



## teccuk (Sep 9, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> I think she'd have got a bit sweaty in that wet-weather gear, so probably had a shower soon after the shoot, scrubbed herself *in the nip*.



Oh god please stop.

Stood next to her in a gig once. Managed to behave to.


----------



## ernestolynch (Sep 9, 2010)

You didn't try and finger her bum, even ever so lightly?


----------



## teccuk (Sep 10, 2010)

No. It was a chilled out type affair with plenty of room.

She's on the telly. Right now. Dissecting Tudan theatre. Talking in here wonderful educated-bristolian accent. She looks great in a hard hat. Don't think too much of the fluorescent yellow but the jacket underneath is lovely. 

Oh the way she says "tiymes", lovely.


----------



## scooter (Sep 10, 2010)

She looks a bit distracted in this programme. I think she might be thinking about me.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 10, 2010)

I see she has changed from dyed ginger hair to a golden colour. I am amazed at the amount of stuff that was on the Mary Rose that survived.


----------



## teccuk (Sep 10, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I see she has changed from dyed ginger hair to a golden colour. I am amazed at the amount of stuff that was on the Mary Rose that survived.


 
Mary who?

I like the new hair. The new subtle roots showing look is really nice.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 10, 2010)

This thread delivers...

...creepiness.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 10, 2010)

She looks a bit funny in a suit


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 10, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> This thread delivers...
> 
> ...creepiness.


 
More than the wild swimming with Alice Roberts thread?


----------



## big eejit (Sep 10, 2010)

Dr Roberts, after giving a talk in Bristol:




alice roberts by stringberd, on Flickr


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 10, 2010)

A phwoar thread by any other name....


----------



## ernestolynch (Sep 10, 2010)

She might be in bed now, possibly in the nip.


----------



## teccuk (Sep 10, 2010)

This is not about 'phwoar'. This is about respect for a highly intelligent women, who is talented at getting a story across, gets involved in local good causes, and just so happens to be incredibly fit too.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 10, 2010)

She's no Vicky Coren.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 10, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> She might be in bed now, possibly in the nip.


 
So is Tony Robinson, one for the ladies.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 10, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> So is Tony Robinson, one for the ladies.



thanks


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 11, 2010)

lizzieloo said:


> thanks


 
Pleasure.


----------



## ernestolynch (Sep 11, 2010)

She possibly had a bath today. Or a shower.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 12, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> She possibly had a bath today. Or a shower.


 
I hope so. She must get pretty filthy on some of those digs.


----------



## ernestolynch (Sep 12, 2010)

I'd like to dig around in her trench.


----------



## teccuk (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh god.

Filthy. Covered in archaeology mud... oh god. 

/cold shower


----------



## ernestolynch (Sep 13, 2010)

She may have put on white knicks today. Maybe with a bit of lace on them.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 13, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> She may have put on white knicks today. Maybe with a bit of lace on them.


 
Can you see her house from yours then? Must put several grand on the property value if you were ever inclined to sell.


----------



## Lakina (Sep 13, 2010)

love to roger a roberts?


----------



## ernestolynch (Sep 14, 2010)

There's a candid compilation of edited-out clips from 'Coast'....


----------



## boohoo (Sep 14, 2010)

hmmm... who are the ladies' eye candy in the history factual programmes?

I quite like Neil Oliver and have an old man crush on Dan Cruickshank.


----------



## ernestolynch (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd probably do Miranda Kresknickersov as well.


----------



## nightowl (Sep 14, 2010)

how do you get away with this thread? standards must have dropped round here. what's different from my 'which children's tv presenter would you like to bang?' effort which got binned some time ago


----------



## ernestolynch (Sep 14, 2010)

The blonde bit off of Woolamaloo.


----------



## IMR (Sep 14, 2010)

Charlotte Uhlenbroek outside her jungle Temple of Love







Don't see her on the telly any more


----------



## Lakina (Sep 14, 2010)

imho Alice Roberts only got job because she looks goods.  Somewhere out there is a far better / older female anatomist who was passed over because they were not pretty enough to be on TV.

I prefer radio.


----------



## ernestolynch (Sep 14, 2010)

IMR said:


> Charlotte Uhlenbroek outside her jungle Temple of Love
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's living with a troop of orang utans. Our loss is their gain.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 14, 2010)

Lakina said:


> imho Alice Roberts only got job because she looks goods.



That is utter bollocks


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Sep 14, 2010)

i know 3 people that work with Alice Roberts.

I can get you weirdos her mobile number, for a price.  All bids by PM please.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Sep 14, 2010)

dp


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 15, 2010)

Right now on Radio 4 Dr. Alice Roberts is doing a programme about 'homeworking' as a possible way to help the environment. You can study her speaking voice.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2010)

I turned over as soon as I heard her dodgy accent.

I can't see the appeal myself.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 16, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Right now on Radio 4 Dr. Alice Roberts is doing a programme about 'homeworking' as a possible way to help the environment. You can study her speaking voice.


'Costing the Earth.'


----------



## ernestolynch (Sep 18, 2010)

She might be wearing skimpy clothes today, for the last time before the cold sets in.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 18, 2010)

lizzieloo said:


> That is utter bollocks


 
Borderline sexism, no?


----------



## Santino (Sep 18, 2010)

It's harmless fun, and by harmless I mean creepy and by fun I mean creepy.


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 19, 2010)

she's not a patch on kari of mythbusters.


----------



## teccuk (Sep 21, 2010)

nightowl said:


> how do you get away with this thread? standards must have dropped round here. what's different from my 'which children's tv presenter would you like to bang?' effort which got binned some time ago


 
No one is suggesting 'banging' anyone. We just to want to appreciate the talent which is Dr Alice Roberts... And imagine what knickers she's wearing.  

To you haters, she has the whole package for TV, she looks comfortable and relaxed, she's knowledgeable, has a great style and voice and looks good too. There is no-one better suited.


----------



## albionism (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm more of a Professor Kathy Sykes man myself.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2010)

teccuk said:


> No one is suggesting 'banging' anyone. We just to want to appreciate the talent which is Dr Alice Roberts... And imagine what knickers she's wearing.
> 
> To you haters, she has the whole package for TV, she looks comfortable and relaxed, she's knowledgeable, has a great style and *voice *and looks good too. There is no-one better suited.



Surely you jest !


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2010)

albionism said:


> I'm more of a Professor Kathy Sykes man myself.


 
Carol Klein for me - no one else can convey their love for the subject better than she does - can't think of a gardener I would rather spend a day with.


----------



## jusali (Sep 21, 2010)

Nina & The Neurons for me


----------



## scooter (Sep 21, 2010)

Can I just raise a complaint? This thread is solely for Dr Alice Roberts sightings for those of us interested in osteo-archeology and other areas in which she has an interest. 

It is not a thread for posting up pictures of random TV presenters who you may happen to think attractive. This brings down the tone of the whole thread and detracts from the genuine and long standing interest many of us have in her work.


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 21, 2010)

that nina and the neurons bird looks like charlotte church.i would.


----------



## teccuk (Sep 21, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Surely you jest !


 
No no no. As stated already many of us appreciate the educated bristolian twang. 

Just imagine her laying down backwards into scattered  bales of hay...


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 21, 2010)

What educated bristolian twang? She's got the accent of a posh girl insulated from nasty bristol.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 21, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> What educated bristolian twang? She's got the accent of a posh girl insulated from nasty bristol.


 
They're the same thing.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 21, 2010)

No they're not.


----------



## teccuk (Sep 21, 2010)

Just means they're from Horfield not Hartcliffe. I like the way it sounds. Its better then yeah but no but.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 21, 2010)

She sounds posh at first, but actually she's got a really weird accent.


----------



## ernestolynch (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## butchersapron (Sep 21, 2010)

teccuk said:


> Just means they're from Horfield not Hartcliffe. I like the way it sounds. Its better then yeah but no but.


 
It doesn't sound like horfield or harrtcliffe. It's prviate school and oxford. It's not bristol.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 21, 2010)

zoooo said:


> She sounds posh at first, but actually she's got a really weird accent.


 
Yes, a posh one.


----------



## ernestolynch (Sep 21, 2010)

Is this about Dr Alice Roberts's bristols?


----------



## Maggot (Sep 22, 2010)

Why is everyone so obsessed with her accent?


----------



## zoooo (Sep 22, 2010)

Because it's weird!

She says bath and grass the common way, not the posh way.


----------



## teccuk (Oct 15, 2010)

Maggot said:


> Why is everyone so obsessed with her accent?


 
Cos everyone on Urban hates posh people.

Her wiki page says her school was in Westbury-on-tyrm. No mention of a posh school in Oxford. Next time in rooting around her parents place i'll see if i can find any old school reports to confirm or deny this.


----------



## jusali (Oct 15, 2010)

I know where she lives and have had a cup of tea with her.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 15, 2010)

teccuk said:


> Cos everyone on Urban hates posh people.
> 
> Her wiki page says her school was in Westbury-on-tyrm. .


Redmaids.

Speaking as a suburban Bristolian raised on The BBC "Home Service" in the '60s, I can categorically say her accent is weird - neither fish nor fowl.

It's not being able to place it geographically that's the problem - it's probably ended up near Yeovil or somewhere ...


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Nov 1, 2010)

Joseph Stalin stroking his white frilly knickers, while twirling his moustache lasciviously


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Nov 1, 2010)

Oops, wrong thread- I thought it was 'Joseph Stalin watch'


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Nov 1, 2010)

ok, Dr Alice Roberts begging Stalin not to be sent to the gulags, and saying he can spank her instead, in a coquettish manner


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Nov 1, 2010)

Dr Alice Roberts 'wild swimming' up Stalin's penis, and splashing about in his bladder


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 1, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


>


 
Note skeleton slyly reaching towards her bum...


----------



## xenon (Nov 21, 2010)

Didn't know who she was. This is the first  on Youtube. Which is pretty funny considering. 

(Bumped cos, you read a thing, then you read another thing. *shrug*)


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 22, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Is this about Dr Alice Roberts's bristols?


 
Brilliant. It's worse than Digital Spy in here.


----------



## IMR (Nov 22, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


>


 
"eager to experiment"


----------



## ernestolynch (Nov 23, 2010)

She's in bed now probably. Good chance she's in the nip if she kept the heating on.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 23, 2010)

'Dirty Boffin' is the funniest tag I have ever come across. Whoever came up with that should be applauded.


----------



## Firky (Aug 11, 2012)

BBC iPlayer is showing Wild Swimming again, enough exposed flesh to titillate whilst being modest enough to watch with your parents.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00t9r28/Wild_Swimming/


----------



## Firky (Aug 11, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> More than the wild swimming with Alice Roberts thread?


 
oops


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 26, 2012)

I am so gay for her 

I watched every episode of The Human Journey about 10 times


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 26, 2012)

Proper obsessives will know that she does the commentary on the ride at the Jorvik centre in York. Was it Ern I saw there


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 22, 2012)

She's back on BBC 2 now...( with a big budget and very odd blouse)


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 22, 2012)

That was a smashing blouse


----------



## agricola (Oct 22, 2012)

I am not qualified to comment on blouse issues, but I did like her talking about little bones.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 22, 2012)

I enjoyed that programme.  It seemed to run out of time towards the end, though.


----------



## Left (Oct 23, 2012)

I hate the way she always has to emphasise the word "thousand".


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 23, 2012)

Her blouse was rather odd ...
And her accent as annoying as ever.
Not sure I'll be able to watch very much of it ..


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 24, 2012)

She had the same top on for three days.  What a minger!


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 24, 2012)

She tweeted yesterday at 9.18 that she was told to wear only one top...clearly prerecorded .....but with 'live tweets'


----------



## Firky (Oct 24, 2012)

Anita Rani now has my love, sorry Alice


----------



## ChrisD (Sep 13, 2013)

Thread bounce just in case anyone wants to hear her talk about sex ?    No I thought not...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b039vj9x/Sex_A_Horizon_Guide/


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 13, 2013)

What a combination.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 15, 2014)

Thread title needs changing. It's Professor Alice Roberts now. Just watching her climbing up a canyon wall in her quest for reasons behind the demise of megafauna. Impressive.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 18, 2015)

She's on BBC4 at the moment.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 16, 2018)

Interesting programme on today about evolution of the skeleton


----------



## kebabking (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm off to see her at Bewdley Festival tomorrow...

It's something about the pivotal impact of the domestication of animals has had on human/societal development. Looking forward to it.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 17, 2018)

Well this thread aged well didn't it?


----------



## co-op (Oct 17, 2018)

Forgotten how creepy ernesto was.


----------



## Supine (Oct 17, 2018)

Well creepy. Thread should be locked!


----------



## 2hats (Oct 17, 2018)

kebabking said:


> I'm off to see her at Bewdley Festival tomorrow...


Has the restraining order expired?


----------



## kebabking (Oct 17, 2018)

2hats said:


> Has the restraining order expired?



No, I just used the wife's name to book the tickets.


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 18, 2018)

Loving this thread...but I find Dr Roberts annoyingly attractive, the reptilian part of my brain keeps short-circuiting my cerebal cortex with "yeah, yeah, yeah..that one, that one!" When I'd rather just listen to the science. Most distracting.


----------



## chilango (Oct 18, 2018)

Can we nuke this thread please? It's not a good look


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 18, 2018)

Wow, this thread isn't a pleasant read today.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2018)

Thread closed before it turns into Carry On Up The Phwoooar


----------

